# The Irish Bunnie's Burrow



## irishbunny (Oct 25, 2008)

*Hello!*

*Welcome to the Irish bunnies blog. This blog will be all about me,my two bunnies Thumperand Princess and their life here in West Ireland with eight humans, nine chickens, two ducks, two cats, and a dog. Have fun reading the blog and seeing what it's like having bunnies in Ireland.*

*Blog Upda**tes*

*The blog will be updated whenever me [or the bunnies] have something to say or pictures to share! *


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 25, 2008)

*Well this is Thumper's first blog!*

*As you know his name is Thumper, he is an agouti coloured dwarf of some sort. I'm not sure exactly what age he is so I just celebrate his birthday on the day I got him. He is a lovely, active little man, his favourite thing is just to binky around outside and flop out. His favourite food is probably apple, he loves it! He is very gentle and calm and easy to handle, think that's it for now!*


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 25, 2008)

*This is Princess' first blog! Well I got Princess on the 1st of October 2008as a companion for Thumper since his friend Alfie died. They can't be cage buddies until he is neuteured.**Princess is a lionlop but since she isn't a purebred lop she can lift up her ears like a normal rabbit. She is very cute, friendly and loves our little grooming sessions. She loves apple too and is most happy when I'm with her and when she is in her run.*

*She is currently four months and three weeks old!*


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 25, 2008)

Your Babies are very CUTE.

I look forward to hearing all about them and seeing lots of pictures.

Susan:bunnydance::bunny18:running bunny


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 25, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Your Babies are very CUTE.
> 
> I look forward to hearing all about them and seeing lots of pictures.
> 
> Susan:bunnydance::bunny18:running bunny


Thanks!


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 25, 2008)

25-Oct-08

*Well today it has been raining non-stop, the poor buns are stuck in their cages and poor me is stuck in the house with absolutely nothing to do but sit here on the computer when I should be in town shopping with my friends! I can't even watch tv because my brother is watching Mickey Mouse lol *










*Just edited to add the bunnies got to come in for awhile. Thumper is playing on the floor with my sister and Princess is sitting n my lap asleep lol*


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey Irishbunny, can you bring your Bunnes in to play with you? I bet they would like that.

Susan


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 25, 2008)

No unfortuantely not it's too noisy and they don't like it, I sat out in the shed with them for awhile but they aren't aloud run around the shed, if it stopped raining they could go out


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 25, 2008)

Yay the bunnies got to come in!


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 1, 2008)

*Ok, all day yesterday I was really busy, with halloween, baking, and trying trying to fit in time for my 17 animals. While I was baking a cake I put Thumper in the run, about two hours later I switched them around so Princess could go out. I finished up baking, putting chocolate and whatnot on the cake, which took an hour. I decided to visit my friend when I was finished while my dad took the kids trick-or-treating, I went into my room and got changed, did my make-up and hair which all took half an hour and left for my friends. 

I was there for about two hours, by then it was pitch black out. It was too dark to walk home so dad collected me on his way back with the kids. We went in home just for a few minutes to light sparkelers before we left to go to a party which my mam was already at. 

I was out the back playing with a sparkler when I looked over at the shed, the door was open, then it hit me, I had been sooo busy I had totally forgotten about Princess! I ran over to the run and shone my mobile light at first glance I couldn't see her my heart was thumping! Then she hopped up to me as if to say 'There you are!' 

I couldn't beleive I had totally forgotten about her for so long! I had left her there in the dark on halloween where a fox could have easily hopped in and got her! Oh I'm just so releived she is ok! I would be so guilty if anything happened to my baby girl 
*


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 1, 2008)

*The bunnies are getting their nails trimmed tomorrow! My dad will hold them while I cut them. Pics to follow!*


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 1, 2008)

Good luck! Clipping Flynn's nails is always a challenge!


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 2, 2008)

*Thumper got his nails cut today! Here's some pics, my dad held him and cut his nails because I couldn't do it.*


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 2, 2008)

*Princess got her nails clipped aswell today.*


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

I love Princess! I love the little "floof" on her head!


----------



## Becca (Nov 5, 2008)

I love your bunnies

I love your blog


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, ya she has fluffy sides, a fluffy butt and a small mane but ya she looks like she has a little floof


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 16, 2008)

Nothing much has changed for the buns, they are just living out their everyday routine so I don't really have any individual news for them.



My friends bunny is about to kindle, I just came home from there, she was running around with her mouth stuffed with hay, my friends mother does most of the work with the bunnies, my friend doesn't have much interest. I love helping her mother with them, there is one particular bunny I love and he's for sale :X

I would love to get him, I'm sooo tempted but I think I have too much to do at the moment, my friend made it even more tempting by saying 'you can have him if you want' ...Oh well! Oh ya, forgot toadd they breed nethies


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 28, 2008)

*Hey guys, welcome back to my blog! Well my dad is due to come into a bit of money soon, and he's buying me this shed*








*One full half will be donated to my rabbits, when Thumper is neuteured in January they'll hopefully get to be bonded. The other side will be halfed in two big enclosures for two breeding lionheads, I'm excited about my new shed and hobby!*


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 28, 2008)

*Princess has become territorial over her feed bowl, she lunges at my hand and trys to bite me, hopefully she will calm down soon as she won't be spayed for a few months.*



*Also, hopefully she is not in-kit as I have no idea when shes due to kindle *



*



*


----------



## Becca (Nov 29, 2008)

Okay I'm rather dumb.. I had forgotten I had comented on your b log before and I was like whats your buns name and what do they look like on MSN now I remember 

B.


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 29, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> Okay I'm rather dumb.. I had forgotten I had comented on your b log before and I was like whats your buns name and what do they look like on MSN now I remember
> 
> B.


haha, don't worry about it your forgiven


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 7, 2008)

*



*

*Hey again everybody! I took two cute pics of my little Princess today. Here she is checking out the hot bucks here on RO hehe, she took a particular fancy to HoneyPot's cute little Charlie!*











*She's such a little cutie!*


----------



## BSAR (Dec 10, 2008)

Your blog is nice! Your bunnies are really cute! Wow 8 humans!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 12, 2008)

*BSAR wrote: *


> Your blog is nice! Your bunnies are really cute! Wow 8 humans!


Thanks lol, yup eight humans! My mam and dad my sister (19), me (15), brother (12), brother (7), brother (5) and sister (2). There is a big gap between the youngest and the oldest but my mam had my older sister when she was 17 somy mam isnot really old or anything


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 18, 2008)

*Hey guys, 
I was just out playing with the bunnies and I had Princess out and we were having a grooming session were I rub her and she licks my pants lol, well when I was around her neck I noticed loose fur so I kept pulling and got out a whole little bundle, she was totally relaxed and then got up and started licking my pants! So it wasn't hurting her, is the loose fur a sign of a false pregnancy, since it's a characteristic of pregnant does?*








*It's mixed with a little hay here because I left it in her cage
*


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 22, 2008)

*



*

*Both of the bunnies had loads of fun today and both got to go out all day today at the same time. I secured the vegetable garden and put Thumper in there and I put Princess in the normal enclosure. I made them natural style shelters out of branches, they loved it and weren't too happy when it was getting dark and time for bed.*

*We are also sharing our Christmas with five little guinea pigs. I run a petsitting service and these little cuties are staying with us for three weeks*

*



*


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 26, 2008)

*Santa brought me a digital camera for Christmas that has 12.1 megapixels, it's the camera in the pic. So my blog will have better quality pictures in it! Santa also brought me a surprise mobile phone and a bronzing kit woop!*


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 26, 2008)

*:welcome1*

*On Christmas eve, 24/12/08, Princess gave birth to a surprise litter of four babies, they were so beautiful but unfortuantly, none were alive. Princess is doing well and sprung back to her normal self. RIP little baby buns.:bunnyangel::rainbow:*


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 26, 2008)

*



*

*I just realised I never update on Thumper, he's just such a well behaved bunny and I never have any problems or anything to say about him. I've never seen him spray or anything, even though Princess is in the cage beside him. He got to run around in one of the runs today. Princess had to stay in because Thumper managed to get into her run yesterday, but luckily nothing happened. Except Princess attacked my leg lol. So I need to secure the runs even more.*



*He's an outgoing rabbit and isn't afraid of anything, when the cats pass his run he'll run up to the wire and start sniffing them lol. He doesn't like to be snuggled as much as Princess but he likes to have his head massaged.*



*So even though Princess is a little drama queen and steals all the lime light he's still my good little man. :biggrin2:*


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 27, 2008)

*Today I bought the rabbits a harness at the pet supermarket while I was buying shavings for the guinea pigs. I just gave Thumper a quick go on it today to test it out but tomorrow they'll both get a good go on it and I'll take some pics with my new camera. I also saw a lovely REW rabbit there, verycute.*


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 28, 2008)

*I took Thumper out again today on the harness he seems to be getting used to it now. I took some pics aswell.*


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 28, 2008)

*Princess went on the harness for the first time today. She was really good on it and it didn't bother her at all.*


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 28, 2008)

Yikes you need to size the pictures.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 28, 2008)

I tried but it doesn't work


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 28, 2008)

*What did you try?*

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I tried but it doesn't work


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 28, 2008)

I tried to resize them with GIMP, but when I saved it it would just be the same size.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 28, 2008)

Are you uploading to photobucket? If so resize them there.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 28, 2008)

I just spent the last 20 minutes trying to resize them on Photobucket, when I posted them on another forum the **** things were still huge! :X


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 28, 2008)

Small here. :shock:


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 28, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Small here. :shock:


What do you mean?


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 28, 2008)

The pictures are smaller here.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 28, 2008)

I think she means that your pictures are showing up small on RO.

Susan


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh really their small? There huge here, cool


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 28, 2008)

Hit f5 to refresh.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 28, 2008)

Ya I was offline and everything, their still the same size lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 28, 2008)

The photo's look fine to me. 
Looks like your buns really enjoyed being up on the harness. I know my first 3 did. The ones i have now not so sure of. Well I know Fluffy and Monsters hate the vest one.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 2, 2009)

[align=center]*Looking Back On *[/align]
[align=center]*2008*[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=left]*




*[/align]
[align=left]*I decided to keep the same blog because I haven't used it that much. Well it seems like much longer, but 2008 is the year I got my first rabbits. I fell in love with rabbits in the summer of 2007, when my friend bought two netherland dwarf rabbits. I thought they were lovely and spent ages playing with them.*[/align]
[align=left]*A couple of months after that, the rabbits had their first litter. They past away and the same with the second, but the third litter survived and I fell in love with them. I asked my parents could I get one but they said no so I just thought I'd never get my own rabbits. I helped out at my friends house instead and played with their rabbits.*[/align]
[align=left]*A couple of months later, it was summer time and I wasn't long after celebrating my 15th birthday when my mam called me outside and told me, if I wanted to, I could spend my birthday money on a rabbit hutch and some rabbits, I was so happy and said yes. A couple of hours later we were on our way to get the rabbits.*[/align]
[align=left]*I was scared they would have none left in the petshop, because there aren't always rabbits there but luckily they had four. We picked out two but the owner said that they were reserved. So we chose two little blue brothers, they weren't very socialised and squeaked like rabbits do when their terrified, we chose a nice big hutch for them too that cost 200.*[/align]
[align=left]*We named the rabbits Bucky and Alfie, Bucky was my brothers and Alfie was mine. Unfortunatly, Bucky passed after just two days, it must have been the shock of a new home, he was just dead when I went out the next morning. My mam was in town so I called her and told her what happened and she went straight to the petshop to get another rabbit, which the petshop gave her for free, because my brother would be really upset. That was when we got Thumper.*[/align]
[align=left]*We got the internet a couple of days after we lost Bucky and I joined the Fuzzy-rabbit forum, I was amazed at peoples rabbits, the different breeds, the stuff that could happen to them, how rabbits could actually be cuddly pets. I spent the summer learning and improving my rabbits lives and by the end of the summer I had quite alot of rabbit knowledge in my head.*[/align]
[align=left]*Everything was good and the rabbits were happy, until Alfie reached maturity and started to fight with Thumper, I separated them and they lived side-by-side in separate cages, I planned to get them neuteured and try re-bond them.Unfortunatly, though Alfie passed away on the night of the 30th of September.*[/align]
[align=left]*



*[/align]
[align=left]:rainbow:*Rip Baby:rainbow:*[/align]
[align=left]*As you can see from the picture he was quite small, and he was fully grown in that picture. We rang the vet and asked him why this could be happening. He said other people had called about these little blue rabbits, like what we had, someone was breeding them and they never lived very long, probably because they were in-bred and had weak hearts. So the petshop stopped buying from this breeder.*[/align]
[align=left]*On the 1st of October I was up town at lunch time with my friends, I decided to have a look in the petshop, just to see what they had, that's when I found Princess. I fell in love with this little girl and I had to have her. She was gorgeus and had a great personality. So I asked the guy in the petshop to reserve her and I bought her that evening.*[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]*:hearts:My Gorgeus Girl aged 15 weeks:hearts:*[/align]
[align=left]*Both my bunnies are still here, and hopefully will be here for a long time to come.Princess also gave birth to 4 gorgeus babies on Christmas evethat were too gorgeus for this world and didn't stay long.*[/align]
[align=left]*So, 2008 has been a bunny filled year, here's hoping I have many more of them. *[/align]
[align=left]*Hoppy New Year everyone!*[/align]
[align=left][/align]


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 2, 2009)

OMG I'm so sorry about the loss of your 2 rabbits. What pet shop did you get your rabbits?


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 2, 2009)

Precious Pets, my dad knows the owner, they are usually really good in there and they stopped buying those rabbits. I got Princess in a different petshop though. I have to say the petshop I got Princess in is way better and they have gorgeus rabbits, especially lops. Any rabbits I get I'll be getting them there instead.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 2, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Precious Pets, my dad knows the owner, they are usually really good in there and they stopped buying those rabbits. I got Princess in a different petshop though. I have to say the petshop I got Princess in is way better and they have gorgeus rabbits, especially lops. Any rabbits I get I'll be getting them there instead.


Can I ask you the name of the petshop you got Princess? Would you not breed Princess to a Lionlop ora mini lop? And then breeding one of the kits back to Princess? Like you are interested in breeding.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 2, 2009)

Ya I might if I get into breeding but right now I don't think I will be. Omg I can't remember the name of the petshop..you know the cinema in Ennis? Well it's down a lane beside that.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 2, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Ya I might if I get into breeding but right now I don't think I will be. Omg I can't remember the name of the petshop..you know the cinema in Ennis? Well it's down a lane beside that.


Oh cool I might give that petshop a visit. Hope things work out for you.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 3, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ya I might if I get into breeding but right now I don't think I will be. Omg I can't remember the name of the petshop..you know the cinema in Ennis? Well it's down a lane beside that.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Becca (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry about losing your two buns  And poor Princess losing her kits 

But now we need more pictures of Princess and Thumper :biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks, rabbits didn't really start off too well for me I'll try take some more pics tomorrow. It's only been a couple of days since I posted pics though lol


----------



## Becca (Jan 3, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Thanks, rabbits didn't really start off too well for me I'll try take some more pics tomorrow. It's only been a couple of days since I posted pics though lol


Well I need more Princess and Thumper cuteness to satisfy me!!!!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 4, 2009)

*Here are some pics of the cute little guinea pigs I'm minding, they are going home on Thursday I'll miss them*


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 4, 2009)

*Here are some pics of my gorgeus baby girl :biggrin2:She can be a bit cranky sometimes but she my little Snuggle Butt :hearts:,(don't ask me why I call her that), sometimes I just feel like squeezing her I love her so much and she smells like a teddy bear :bunnyheart(or stuffed animal as you call it in the USA).*

*Ok, enough blabbin, here's the pics*


























:inlove:


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 4, 2009)

*Can't forget my lil' Prince Charming, I could squeeze him too but he's not the squeezable type :biggrin2:He's an energetic boy and doesn't have time for snuggles but how can you resist him, he has a cheeky streak too. He's amazing I lurve him :hearts*


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 4, 2009)

Very cute pictures of very CUTE Bunnies.

I also love the smell of my Babies, I think they think I;m nuts when I pick them up and smell them.:craziness

Do you not get snow in Ireland? For some reason I thought you guys got lots of snow.

Susan


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 4, 2009)

Hehe, especially Princess, she had a little floof of hair on her head and it's all snuggly and smells like a teddy bear :biggrin2:No we get no snow None this year anyway, we sometimes get a little but not even enough to make a snowman. I remember when I was really little, about 5 or 6, we got enough to make a small snowman


----------



## Becca (Jan 4, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwh so cute!!!

:shock::shock:


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 10, 2009)

*I got to go to the city today, I had to get a birthday pressie for my friends fabulous fifteen tomorrow so I got to go to the big petshops too. I bought the bunnies pressies aswell while I had the money. I got them two treat balls and a packet of treats to put in them, they are petshop treats, which probably aren't going to be too good for them but they don't get them very often and love them. I'll give them their pressies tomorrow, tomorrow is cage cleaning day so they can have them after, hopefull they'll enjoy them.*


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Jan 11, 2009)

aww i hope they enjoy their new things hun my buns arent very grateful and will break/ruin anything new :shock:

its Crystal butterfly by the way from fuzzy :biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 11, 2009)

*Peek-a-boo wrote: *


> aww i hope they enjoy their new things hun my buns arent very grateful and will break/ruin anything new :shock:
> 
> its Crystal butterfly by the way from fuzzy :biggrin2:



They seem to be enjoying them when I put them in awhile ago.

Yup, I know you and your babies from fuzzy!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 11, 2009)

*Cute pic I snapped of my baby girl while I was cage cleaning earlier.*

*



*


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 11, 2009)

*This is my rabbit setup, I try and give my rabbits the best life possible, they both have spacey cages that allow them to have alot of movement and I have two big runs that they get out in once it's not raining.*

*First are their cages, I can't wait till I get my bunny shed, it's quite crapped in our garden shed.*






Thumper's Hutch






Princess' Cage






Aerial View



*Next are the runs, which allow tons of excercise and a chance to carry out their natural behaviour, which to me, is a right every rabbit should have.*


----------



## Sabine (Jan 11, 2009)

Haven't looked at your blog in ages. Didn't realize you had such a bad start with rabbits. I'm glad you didn't get discouraged. Thumper and Princess are really cute. You've great runs for them.
It just reminds me that I should really dig out my old blog and add too it. By the time I've read through the other sections I often don't get round to the blogs


----------



## Sabine (Jan 11, 2009)

double post


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 12, 2009)

Ya I'm glad I didn't too, hopefully I'll have my rabbits for along time yet, it's only now I have my two healthy rabbits that I notice how weak and small the first two were, my little guy Alfie didn't grow at all while he was here, and he was 10 weeks old when I got him.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 22, 2009)

[align=center]*:heartsGrace's Blog! :hearts*[/align]
[align=center]*Teacher Rant!*[/align]
[align=left]Ok, so I have this teacher that teaches me two subjects, maths and technology. Lately, he has been on my case the whole time! Ok, I will admit I was a bit lazy in technology and could have worked harder at the start of the year, I had a really good summer (lot's of campouts and of course, I got the bunnies!) and just felt depressed to be back at school and a couple of times I forgot to bring in my exam papers, I was good in maths though.[/align]
[align=left]He called me up and gave out to me, told me that I was a very bright girl , with the potential to get an A in technology, (which I don't) and I was throwing it all away. I deserved that giving out to, to wake me up a bit and I did start to work harder, did my work like everyone else and brought in my books when I was supposed to.[/align]
[align=left]That was all fine, and I thought it would be the end of it, but he continued to pick on me even if I tried really hard and thought I did something well, he picked out all the bad things and said mean stuff, now, for some reason he loves my friend Claire, and she sits beside me, we are both about equal in intelligience and he says she has the potential for an A too. I might have work done better then Claire, but mine would be bad and Claire's would be good![/align]
[align=left]Everyone in the technology class agreed that he hates me and loves Claire. I just got on with my technology project and tried to ignore his mean comments and him putting me down.[/align]
[align=left]Maths had always been fine, until today, I had forgotten my maths copy, no big deal, it happens to everyone and he never flipped the nut. I wrote the answers into the book, my exam papers. From the top of the class he said 'Grace, what are you writing on?' I said 'My exam papers, I forgot my copy' then he said 'Right, well that's a penalty sheet'(a sheet with words that you have to copy out).[/align]
[align=left]I was pissed, I mean, people always forget their copies and never get in trouble, except me! So I took the sheet and gave him the finger behind his back and stuffed the sheet into my book and sulked for the rest of the class. My friend, Sinead, sitting behind me, tapped me on the shoulder and said 'God, he really hates you, he's never done that to anyone else'.[/align]
[align=left]So, at the end of class I was packing up and talking to my friend who sits beside me in maths, Orla, when he said, 'Grace, can I have a word with you'. So, I told Orla wait outside for me.[/align]
[align=left]This is the conversation that went on:
Him: Show me your papers
Me: *gives him papers*[/align]
[align=left]Him: *Flicks through it* Now, why did you delibrately disobey me and right in the papers?
Me: I didn't, I had no copy[/align]
[align=left]Him: Couldn't you write on a sheet
Me: I would lose it
.
Him: When your mother tells you to do something do you do the opposite like this?
Me: No[/align]
[align=left]Himo you think that I was so thick that I wouldn't see you were writing in the papers?
Me:No[/align]
[align=left]Him: Do you need to have a chat with Ms. Lydon to sort you out
Me: Err, no![/align]
[align=left]Him: I don't know what's wrong with ya, I can't seem to control you at all, your not listening to me at all or working in both maths and technology (WTF! I was bursting my balls to work hard to get him off my back in technology and was working, fine like everyone else in maths).
Me: *silent*[/align]
[align=left]Him: What are you going to do to make up for it?
Me: Dunno[/align]
[align=left]Him: Maybe an apology to me? (FOR WHAT!!)
Me: Ok, sorry?[/align]
[align=left]Him: Ok then
Me:*storms out and bitch about him to my friends*[/align]
[align=left]I mean, what the hell! I work harder then lot's of girls in both subjects. In technology I've done lot's of my project, while other girls are doing nothing and haven't started. In maths, I work away fine and do my homework, lot's of girls don't. The girls in both the subjects who do nothing never get their faces eaten off EXCEPT ME![/align]
[align=left]It's not fair, and it's really getting me down, no one at school understands why he's being like this to me, I don't know what to do, and I don't want to be sent to Ms. Lydon, she's really scary. :cry: School sucks now...[/align]
[align=left]Sorry guys, I just need to take this out somewhere! xx[/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 22, 2009)

[align=center]Double![/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 22, 2009)

[align=center]triple![/align]


----------



## Numbat (Feb 6, 2009)

*hugs* That sounds really unfair. I would get pissed too! I think I would say something to him about it.


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

Gosh sorry about that stupid teacher!!! I think its mean that they pick on you like that, teachers like that shouldn't be teachers becuase they are not fair


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks guys! *hugs*


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

How are those bunnies of yours today??


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 7, 2009)

All good, I've got some Princess pics I'm going to upload now.


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

Woopp!!!


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 7, 2009)

*Well I took some pics of my baby girl today, I hadn't time to take some in awhile.

Cute cleaning pics!





















Exploring pics!
















Hello!






Grooming pics!

You groom me...






...and I groom you!






Cuddle time!

Lemme on your lap!






Snuggle






Gis a kiss






Hello again!






Mmmm green stuff!






What's that noise?


















*


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

Those pics are super sweet, does princess have uppy and downy ears?


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 7, 2009)

*Thumper decided he wasn't in the mood for pictures so all I got was...

...between the ears






and him chinning a ladder :rollseyes






Boys will be boys!



*


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 7, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Those pics are super sweet, does princess have uppy and downy ears?


Ya she had downy ears but now uppy, I heard that when the weather get's warm her ears should go down again lol.


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

Ahh coool!!


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 7, 2009)

[align=center]*Today marks the gotcha day of my gorgeus nethie girl!*




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]arty:
[/align]


----------



## Malexis (Feb 7, 2009)

I love your new girl, she's so pretty. how old is she? do you know


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Malexis! I'm not 100% sure but she is around 5 months old!


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 8, 2009)

*New Bunnie's First day outside!
*[align=left]
She got a little sick of it after a few minutes but she has never been outside and has never even seen grass! She seemed to stick to the muddy part of the run more then the grassy part:rollseyes Hopefully she will get used to it soon! Here's some pics!
















































and of course you have to clean yourself after!





[/align]


----------



## irishlops (Feb 8, 2009)

she is soo cute!
your luck 2 have her.
i have 2 teachers like that as welll.....


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 8, 2009)

*The pictures say it all :rollseyes 











*


----------



## irishlops (Feb 8, 2009)

lol! greedy guts!


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello!






Hold on for dear life!


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 8, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> she is soo cute!
> your luck 2 have her.
> i have 2 teachers like that as welll.....


Thanks!


----------



## irishlops (Feb 8, 2009)

"im gonin on a school trip soon 2 clare. to the... um guess. the most tourist hot spot ever well in antrim...."


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 8, 2009)

Where in Clare are you going? Cliffs Of Moher?


----------



## irishlops (Feb 8, 2009)

giants cause way
and cliffs..
and any beach.... for geo


----------



## Becca (Feb 8, 2009)

Awwwh Misty really is a gorgeous gurly!!


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 8, 2009)

The new rabbit has a name! Say hello to......

[align=center]*Misty!

*








This will also be Misty's blog colour
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Welcome to the family Misty, now I have to make her a blog heading and a new siggie lol!
[/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Becca!


----------



## Sabine (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats on your new rabbit. What's her name?


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 8, 2009)

Misty


----------



## Sabine (Feb 8, 2009)

Lovely name. Welcome Misty


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks, here is her introduction topic, she hasn't had a great life


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 9, 2009)

*Misty's first blog yay! For those of you who haven't heard who Misty is yet she is my new black otter netherland dwarf rabbit who I got out of a bad situation, which you can read about here. I also have a topic from when I was trying to find a name for her.

Misty has a new life now and I don't want to dwell on her past too much, but on her future and how she is settling in. The beautiful Misty saw grass for the first time on Sunday, she didn't really know what to make of it and got sick of it after a few minutes, hopefully she will start to enjoy being a ''rabbit'' more when she get's used to not being in a cage the whole time. I've been letting her out around the top of Thumper's cage and around the shed to let her get used to stretching her legs.

I am happy with how she is settling in, as soon as I got her setup she started nibbling hay and eating food and has been peeing and pooping which is all a good sign that she isn't too scared. She's quite a nosey little girl too and likes see and know what's going on around her, she's very alert. She doesn't seem to be missing home at all, but I suppose what is there to miss about a tiny cage you never get out of with a buck pulling all your fur out.

She doesn't seem to be the most affectionate of buns and doesn't like to be petted and picked up too much, maybe it's just because she is unsure of her new surroundings or it's just the way she is, I had a nethie cross before that was tiny who also didn't like to be held or petted too much, maybe it's just the way she is. She can let me know herself what she likes and doesn't like and I'll work and care for her the way she prefers it 

I do think that we have a teeny little madam on our hands, I got a nice growl off her when I tried to take her out of her cage on Sunday, she hasn't growled at me since but I don't think her true colours are showing yet  She doesn't seem to be as cage territorial as Princess (yet) and hasn't tried to bit me, usually when I put my hand into Princess' cage I risk taking my hand back out minus a finger!

It's now day 3 and she seems well on her way to being settled in, she has started eating my other buns favourite food, sunflower seeds and has let me pet her a little bit more and I managed to pick her up without any hassle when I was putting her in her cage, she hopped out herself to explore which is a good sign she is feeling safe enough to leave her cage.

Hopefully she will enjoy her new life here as much as I enjoy having her here and she will continue to become more confident and start to enjoy doing more rabbity things, I hope to soon see some binkys! Which in her last living situation I doubt she had many of, if any, and I hope she starts to get healthier and her fur grows back in!

I'll be updating on Misty, aswell as my other buns regularly!
*


----------



## Sabine (Feb 9, 2009)

I am so happy Misty can be a rabbit at last How old is she?


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 9, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> I am so happy Misty can be a rabbit at last How old is she?


Me too! I'm not exactly sure, I must ask my friend at school, I was with my friend, her previous owner, all day at school and not once did she bring up Misty throughout the whole day, didn't ask how she was getting on or anything. I don't know how she can't care about her she's so precious. I feel sorry for the other 6 rabbits I left behind, 4 of which are Misty look-a-likes . I remember Misty when she was born, I think that was around 5 months ago. My friend won't remember when she was born.


----------



## Sabine (Feb 9, 2009)

That's really sad. I am surprised they didn't find homes earlier since Nethies are usually quite sought after


----------



## irishlops (Feb 10, 2009)

i agree//^%^^^^^^^^
she has a nice home now! thanks to irishbunnyi like your name misty


----------



## Becca (Feb 10, 2009)

I love your new signiture Gracie!! I love the fonts and the pictures obviously!!!


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 10, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> I love your new signiture Gracie!! I love the fonts and the pictures obviously!!!


Thanks Becca!


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 10, 2009)

*Icky, I'm off from school today, I have a horrible cold and my voice is gone, all I can do is whisper. I hate being all stuffed up!*


----------



## irishlops (Feb 10, 2009)

aleast you can post!!! lol
ps.. if princess puts her ears down.. she looks like my two! colours and all. (apart from gender thanks to eyore..)


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 6, 2009)

*Well I'm* *back after not having the internet for a long time lol! Well all the bunnies are fine but the last time I was on here Misty was missing loads of fur and was thin and had never had grass before. Now Misty is binkying around the run and eating grass, acting the way a rabbit should be aloud to act. She's gained weight, her fur has grown back, her coat and eyes are looking healthier and she's become a very pretty girly! 

Before**
















After




















*


----------



## Numbat (Mar 6, 2009)

She's looking gorgeous!  Welcome back!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks, by looking at the pictures I can see a huge improvement in her!


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 7, 2009)

She's looking so much better.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 12, 2009)

*Bumping this up so more people can see the improvment in Misty  Plus just to say that I'm planning on taking some pics of the bunnies this weekend since I haven't posted any lately!
*


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 13, 2009)

Nana, I wish you didn't have to go but I know now at least you aren't suffering anymore, you told us how bored you were sitting in that hospital bed and we could see you were frustrated that you couldn't even do the simplest things, but if there really is a heaven I hope you have found grandad now, I know how much you missed him and you were never really the same after he was gone, but I miss you so much it hurts and I feel like I can't breath. I'm so sorry I was awkard with you when I saw you last Saturday, you just weren't the same, but I hope you know that I love you. I will miss visiting you every weekend, and I'll miss your cheery smile when you open the door and see it's us. I always felt so good when you said my baking was lovely and I'll miss baking you buns and cake, you were always so happy when I did that.

I miss those childhood days, when we used to stay at your house with you and grandad, and we used to come into your room early in the morning and grandad would make us all breakfast in bed, I remember we used to ask grandad for waffles and he used to tease and say 'You want wopples?'. I miss those days so much and wish so much that I could rewind time, just for awhile and be back there again. I hope that you know that we all miss you and love you and tryed our best to make you as happy and comfortable as possible, the doctor said that your quality of life wouldn't have been good anyway and I know that would have made you miserable.

We are going to have your wake tonight Nana, I know you always liked when family was all together talking and having fun, we'll try our best for you Nana and there will be plenty of tears and laughter in your honour and I'm sure you'll be happy to be home again for awhile, I know in the hospital all you wanted to do was go home. I'm happy you passed away with no pain and I'm sure you are too, remember I loved you so much and you were a big part of my life, if you have met grandad tell him I miss him!

Love you and miss you always,
Grace xxx


----------



## Sabine (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh, Grace, I can tell how much you must have loved your gran. I am sorry for your loss xx


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks Sabine, I think it helps writing letters to her even if she can't read them.


----------



## Sabine (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree and make sure you keep them.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 13, 2009)

Nana, I know I wrote you a letter already today but I just have so much to say right now that I need to write you another one. Well, I think everyone had some bit of a good time at your wake tonight, especially towards the end, but you were gone at that stage since the undertakers came to get you at ten o'clock. Guess what, tons of people came! All your friends and family came to visit you, I knew you would have liked that since you were always one for gatherings. Your best friends Nancy and Mary came, yes, Nancy is out of hospital now, you were lucky to have her to keep you company while you were in hospital. Your brothers in England came home too! They came home last night but you were gone before they got to see you, but they came to the hospital.

Your sister Mary came too, I always liked her and I remember when I was little we went for a walk together before. She hadn't seen me since I was a tiny thing. Well, when I arrived at your house and saw you in the coffin in the sitting room I thought you looked alot better, you were dressed in your finest clothes, the way you would want to have been. Everyone sat around you and chatted, it was like a family reunion some of us hadn't seen eachother since Grandad's funeral. You would have liked that.

Fr. Mc Namara came at about ten o'clock and the rosary was said for you, don't worry, we didn't forget to put your rosary beads with you. The hardest part of the wake was at quarter to ten when the undertakers came to take you from your house for the very last time, the house you reared all your children in and lived in since you married grandad over 40 years ago. They wheeled out your coffin and we walked after it, your daughters Carmel, Mary and Patricia took it hard, they miss you alot. We watched as the hearse pulled away from your house, it was so hard to believe that you would never come back.

Soon after we gathered in the sitting room, except the family wasn't complete, because you weren't there. We had to make plans for your funeral Nana, the thing we never believed we would have to face. I volunteered to do a prayer of the faithful at your funeral, I hope you'll be proud. 

The highlight of your wake was when we were deciding on what to bring up for the offeratory, we decided to bring up a picture of you and Grandad when you first met, you were one handsome couple! We also decided to bring up a picture of you and grandad that you had at you bedside, one of the last ones you took together. Your daffodils came up in your garden too! So we decided a bunch of them would be a good idea to bring up too. 

But guess what Nana, I remembered something you told me when I was very young, and it stuck in my mind, almost as if it was supposed to for a reason. You had lot's of holy statues beside your bed, and I remember when I was so about 5 or 6, and I was sitting in the bed beside you and we were looking at your statues, and you pointed out one and said 'My mother gave that statue to me', and for some reason that has always stayed at the back of my head, so I said today 'There is a statue of Our Lady in Nana's room that her Mother gave her'. They all looked at me and said 'Really?'. I was the only one who knew it was that special to you Nana, and they said because I knew, I could bring it up in the offeratory, I have it now here at home, I hope you don't mind that I took it. I wrapped it in some kitchen paper so it won't break and put it up high. That means alot to me Nana, and I really hope that I can keep it if everyone else in the family let's me.

At the wake they were saying that yesterday you were in the best form you have ever been in since you had the stroke, back to your old self, cracking jokes and everything. Almost as if you knew your time was coming. I wish I could have seen you yesterday, because when I saw you last Saturday you weren't in the best of form. At least you aren't suffering now and died pain free. I'll see you tomorrow Nana, for the very last time. I can't sleep at all now, it hurts too much.

Love you and miss you always,
Grace xxx


----------



## Becca (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh Gracie, by those letters everyone who reads them can truly see how much your Nanna meant to you 

I really hope you carry on writing those letters, you should print them out too 

I bet she is back with your Grandad again and they are happy together again, My PM Box is open for you, and MSN - Hope you are okay..... Best wishes


----------



## Saffy (Mar 14, 2009)

What beautiful letters Grace.


----------



## irishlops (Mar 14, 2009)

can i say, grace, you were really lucky to see and speak to your granny the weeks leading to her going to heaven.
my granny was in a coma. i was only 8 and did not know what , well i knew what death was, and what leads up to it. but i did not notice. every day traveling up to belfast royal victoria hostipial. and going back again. you understand the 2hrs on the bus is not enjoyable from derry. 
but she woke up. she told me to go home. she slipped in to a coma again. i was told granny could still hear you elena. so i talked to her saying good bye, then during that nifght she went up to heaven. i was told by her to go. now i still miss her. i don think about her every day, but when i do i think of the small short memerys i have. and smile.
i know you are strong and can pull through this.
i belive and know you can.
my gran and yours must be chattin away in heaven now.
laughing at us talking about there sad moments. prayong for us to tell the good.
if i am alowed i would go up. i am off till wensday. but i dont really really know you or your gran so i dont think i will go up.
but if you want i will. pm ur address.

hugs. xoxoxox


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 14, 2009)

Nana, I suppose today was one of the hardest days so far since you died, because it was the last time I would ever see you again. We sat around you in the mortuary, me, Heather and Ciara sat together, there was also your sister Mary, all your brothers from England and your brother Jimmy, Grandad's sister Kathy, Kathy's sister in law, mam and Tracey, Della, Jacinta and Damien. Dad, your daughter Mary, Patricia, Carmel, Paddy and Grandad's brother Anthony. We didn't really bring any of the small kids but Sam and Oran saw you, Oran said you looked pale, but he also said that you were sick and now you don't feel sick anymore.

Hundreds of people came, all the people you had touched in your 71 years of life, to shake our hands and say they're sorry for our troubles and to stand beside you and say a prayer. The time came at the end to say goodbye to you, I touched your hands and said 'Goodbye Nana', to be honest I was suprised to feel how cold you were, but it was still you. Everyone cried and didn't want to let you go, and your sister Mary, who is the spitting image of you held your hands and kissed you on the forehead.

They brought you away to put the top on the coffin, and we cried and hugged eachother, I missed you already. On our way to the church we brought you one last time past your house, we stopped outside it for a few minutes, to give you a chance to say goodbye to the house that had been your everything. In the church we said some prayers, and the priest said you were with Grandad now again, and I hope you are, that's the way you always wanted it to be.

We went back to your house for awhile, and Sam, Ben and Oran were really upset and crying, Patricia explained to them that you were happy now, you weren't sick anymore, you were with Grandad like you always wanted to be and you didn't even need your walking stick anymore.

Your death marks the end of an era, Nana. The end of your life and Grandad's, I will never hear your voice again, jump up into the bed beside you while you talk about when you were little, make you tea and chat, have you for Christmas dinner, we'll never again get our usual Christmas pyjamas, never see you smile. There are so many things missing in my life now your gone, and I don't know how I can get through this. 

I miss you, miss you, miss you and love you like you will never know.

Grace xxx


----------



## irishlops (Mar 15, 2009)

im sorry.
if any one would send a lettr to heaven. i would chosse you.
its great that you write these down so you will not foget.
hugs. xoxoxo


----------



## Numbat (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can see that you were very close to your nana. Your letters are so beautiful and heartwarming, I'm sure she would appreciate them :tears2:


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks all


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 15, 2009)

Nana, I'm going to write you a long letter soon, today has been a long and hard day and I'm so tired and just don't have the energy to write a long letter right now, maybe later tonight or tomorrow I will. Just want to let you know for now that you are now laid to rest beside grandad, your finally together again. Like you have always wanted, you were never the same when he was gone.

Love you and miss you always,

Grace xxx


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 15, 2009)

Nana, I feel motivated now to write you a letter. I made a special thing called a blog to keep all the letters I write in and to write more letters in, but it won't let me sign in so right now I can't use it, you wouldn't know what a blog is anyway would you . Today was a hard day for everyone because we finally laid you to rest. The mass was nice, and of course you were there. The things we brought to the altar to represent your life were your rosary beads, a picture of you and grandad dancing when you first met, one of the last pictures you and Grandad took together, the statue of Our Lady your mother gave you and some daffodils from your garden. I said a prayer of the faithful for you, Sam did one too, everyone said he said it great for his age, and he was like a little priest. I know if you were there you would have praised him like there was no tomorrow.

After the mass it was time to go to the graveyard, Dad, Paddy, Brian and Martin carried your coffin down to youself and Grandad's plot. The graveyard you and Grandad are now in is beautiful, some of the graves are ancient and the ruins of the 16th century church gives the place a lovely atmosphere, I know both you and Grandad always loved the place. After the priest said some prayers, they lowered your coffin into the ground. I think this is one of the hardest parts of the whole funeral. Me and some of the other grandchildren threw roses down onto the coffin, Alan and Mark threw down daffodils from your garden, which I know you would have liked.

After that we went for a meal altogether, in the Auburn Lodge, I know you liked that place and it's where you picked to have the meal after Grandad's funeral. The dinners were supposed to be spuds, carrots and green beans with a choice of either lamb or chicken, they asked for lamb because it was your favourite dinner, but at the meal the waitors asked did we want beef or chicken, they said they ran out of lamb, it would have been nice if they had lamb.

After Mam dropped me and the young lads home, they went back into town, all the adults were going out so I was babysitting. I decided to go into Mam's room and pull out the big wooden box that Grandad gave Mam to keep her photos in. I found a picture of me, you and Grandad around Christmas, I was about two or three years old. I kept the picture and it's here now in my room and I have a candle lighting beside it for both you and Grandad. I also found a scrap book that was belong to dad when he was small and there is a lovely black and white picture of you and two of the girls when they were babies, it's a beautiful picture.

Well Nana, you are laid to rest now, but it still doesn't feel real, it doesn't feel like you are really gone, it hasn't hit me properly that I won't see you anymore, all I have left now is my memories and photos to remember you and Grandad by, everyone always said I was Grandad's favourite grandchild, I have so many great memories of me and Grandad together. My favourite being getting your curlers and trying to curl his wisp of hair he used to wear his cap over while he was watching the match. He would always pretend he didn't know what we were doing, and we believed him too! I also remember when I was little, me and him used to go out to the shed, I would get two old stools and pull the black bin between us and we would pretend to eat with bits of fire wood, ever since the smell of firewood reminds me of that time.

I think your death has affected me alot more then Grandad's did because when he died, you were still there, still living in the house my memories of him were kept, still able to talk about him, but for some reason I feel like I'm mourning again for the both of ye, because now your gone, there is nothing left to represent the both of ye. Both you and Grandad were one, once he died a part of you died with him, and now you are gone, I really feel like I lost both of ye now, and it's hurts so much and looking back on my memories is painful because I know I can never relive them again.

I miss you and love you both alot today

Grace xxx


----------



## irishlops (Mar 16, 2009)

were all ears for you.
i wish i dont letters.
your gran would be proud.
(AND STILL TRYING TO GUESS WHAT A BLOG IS.)
GOD BLESS. or dia duit.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 21, 2009)

[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]*The Face Behind The Blog!*[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 22, 2009)

_I have some pictures I want to share, these are taken in the field behind my Nana's house, since today was Mother's Day, the whole family gathered up at my Nana's and had drinks and stuff. I brought my brothers and sisters and some of my little cousins with me into the field for a walk. In the pictures you can see old stables that are over a hundred years old, enjoy!_







_Sophie (left) Molly (right)_






_Brother Ben in a stable_






Sophie and Molly in a stable looking out






window in a stable






One of the stables






These were used years ago for stacking huge piles of hay.






Lake






Oran (left) Brandon (right)






Sophie and Molly again






Molly looking in the window of one of the stables






This stone was used for grinding wheat






This field is attached to one of the stables






Side of the stable






Woods


----------



## Sabine (Mar 22, 2009)

Those kiddies are just too cute, especially Molly and Sophie. Looks like the weather was as fantastic as it was here today.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks, Molly is my sister and Sophie my cousin


----------



## Sabine (Mar 22, 2009)

They are adorable. They must be 4 or 5?


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 23, 2009)

Sophie is 2 and Molly just turned 3


----------



## irishlops (Mar 23, 2009)

your nanas stables look like some out buildings near me..
i love old stoney irish stuff.
the little cousins are really cute!!!!!!!
and your "face behind the blog" is really preety! you look lovely!!!!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 23, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> and your "face behind the blog" is really preety! you look lovely!!!!


Thanks


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 25, 2009)

*I made a topic with a video of Princess playing with a flower pot and digging , it's very cute, you can see the topic here (link thing isn't working right)*



*http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=45046&forum_id=1



*


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 11, 2009)

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=left]*This is Princess all relaxed after getting a head massage, she looks so cute!*[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 11, 2009)

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=left]*Just some pictures of Misty Babyface*[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Nethie dissaproval lol![/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 11, 2009)

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*My baby boy*[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok, I am not religious at all, but I'm so happy I'm inheriting a statue of Our Lady that was given to my Nana (RIP) by her mother! I'm delighted, it's something that ment alot to my Nana and it had been in her room for years and was there the last time she was ever in her room. Plus, I was the only one who knew that it had been given to her by her mother, and I said it to my aunts when we were organising her funeral. It's like it was ment to go to me. I don't know why but it just feels so special.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 15, 2009)

The following pictures are taken at my Nana's house, I want to keep them here so I can look at them whenever I want and for safe keeping, incase I lose them off my camera, computer or photobucket, I would be devastated because my Nana's house will be gutted out eventually and these pictures will be a reminder of her and the memories in that house.

Funnily enough it's only really hitting me now that I will *never* see again and it feels like someone has punched me in the stomach.


----------



## irishbunny (May 21, 2009)

I haven't updated this in ages, mostly because I'm too lazy to open internet explorer, it won't work on firefox. Ok well it was my birthday just over a week ago, I got lot's of pressies and lot's of money and I'm going shopping in the nearby city on Sunday! Woo hoo! Clothes and makeup! It also means I will be able to visit the big petshops 

School finished today! Woo hoo! Well the classes part of school did, which is the worst anyway. I signed up for 9-4everyday study week starting Monday, then I have to take big exams from the 3rd-17th of June and then Summer holidays till September! All the classes will change next year so I won't have the same people in my class or the same teachers 

I don't think there is anything else really, the bunnies are all good no major news there, I need to update with pictures soon!


----------



## Sabine (May 21, 2009)

Darn, I missed to say happy birthday on your actual birthday Belated wishes! Enjoy spending the birthday money


----------



## irishbunny (May 21, 2009)

Ha ha thanks


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm on my Summer holidays! Woo hoo! Exams are over and it's time to relax! Today was really boring because my best friend, the only person my age that lives near me is back at her aunts babysitting for God knows how long! At least the baby bunnies are fun to watch as they grow and change everyday. I was watching a hare bouncing around and doing big hare binkys outside for awhile, took some pictures but they came out dark


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 3, 2009)

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 3, 2009)

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 3, 2009)

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 7, 2009)

[align=center]*Updates!*[/align]
I have a few updates and recent pictures to share with you all.

[align=center]1. I finally figured out how to make one of those animated avatars! It's nota work of art by any means, but I love it anyways![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]2. We have a bunny staying with us, he's very cute and seems to be settling in well, I have seen him drink and poop since he arrived anyway! His name is Chez[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]3. Chez's owners bought a new hutch especially for his stay here because their hutch was too awkard to dismantle, and they think it's too much hassle to dismantle this one so I scored a lovely new hutch :biggrin2erfect timing because I was going to buy one soon for when the babies are being weaned![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]4. My Mam bought me a new run so their won't be anymore bunnies on the missing list for 24 hours! Thanks Mam! Picture was taken just now and it's dark but you get the jist of it.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]5. The babies got out in the run for the first time ever yesterday, they really enjoyed it and munched on the grass! They are almost three weeks old![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 8, 2009)

[align=center]*We are keeping one of the male babies!*[/align]
[align=center]:biggrin2:[/align]
[align=center]We have no idea which ones are males and which ones are females yet! I had a peek but I think they are still too young to really tell. We are bringing them to the vet at six weeks and I'll have a try myself to make sure. It's going to be hard to choose which one of them to keep though :shock:My plan is to hopefully get Thumper and the new male neuteured and bond them with Princess and the other with Misty. The get the girls spayed, I feel physically sick with worry at the thought of Princess getting spayed though :tears2:[/align]


----------



## Sabine (Jul 9, 2009)

Fantastic. It's great to see them being able to snuggle up to each other. I know how you feel about the spays. I am glad all of mine are over with and i have no more surprizes:biggrin2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 9, 2009)

Great pictures, Gracie!  

Also, if you think you get clear pictures of the babies genital area, you could post those in the Rabbitry & Showroom and we might be able to guess their sexes  I was able to tell my kits' genders at the age of 3 weeks. 

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Emily,

I'll try and get some clear pictures when I get my camera back, not too sure if my camera would be able to take them without them being blurry. I'll keep trying myself and I'll know for sure if I'm right at the vet


----------



## Sabine (Jul 10, 2009)

Don't rely too much on the vet for sexing. Although my vet has done really great jobs on all the neuters and spays and she has great expertise - when it comes to sexing she can get it wrong


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 10, 2009)

Ya I'll try myself, try with the vet and try here on the forum and see what we all come up with, I made marks on their ears with non-toxic markers so I could tell them apart, but they licked it off lol! So now I have no idea how I am going to be able to tell them apart


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm going to Cork for a few days for a bit of a holiday! I should be going on Wednesday because I have to mind this bunny I can't go till Friday at noon, the rest of my family are going on Wednesday and I have to get the bus to Cork on Friday.
I'll be staying at my friends down the road at night and coming home in the day to feed the animals


----------



## Sabine (Jul 13, 2009)

I hope you pop by and see us and the bunnies


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 13, 2009)

Would love to except I'm staying in Cobh! Pretty boring!


----------



## Sabine (Jul 13, 2009)

It's only a short train ride into Cork. We can probably pick you up from the station. Let me know if you have any spare time and we can arrange something


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok sure  I will have a computer in Cork so I'll let you know


----------



## Sabine (Jul 13, 2009)

Do. I'll pm you my mobile number just in case i don't get online.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 13, 2009)

Cool


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 15, 2009)

[align=center]The babies are a *month *old tomorrow, I can't believe it! Time goes too quickly. I'm just going to put all their pictures and videos together in this topic, I probably won't be on tomorrow so thought I'd stick them all together today!
[/align]
[align=center]*Pictures

**




*











*



*












































































































































































Ok that's quite a few, videos are coming up next, I'm hoping for their last month to get at least five pictures of them a week!

[/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok I am sick of the mess that the bunnies have made in the shed, there is shavings and poop everywhere! I sweep it weekly but within 24 hours they have it back to the way it was, they are all poop guns! So tomorrow (hopefully, because I have alot to do tomorrow) I'm going to take out all the cages and give them a major scrub, plus do a major sweep and try and get all the poop out from under everything, they get in behind things and poop and you wouldn't even notice! Plus I want to put Princess and the babies into a new hutch and store away the cage for a couple of weeks until it's needed for the babies. The place really needs to be freshened up. I really hope I can get this all done tomorrow, I feel motivated now but I'm going out tomorrow night and I need to clean my room so time isn't on my side.

I have alot I need to do Bunny wise in the next couple of weeks, I need money badly as I need to invest in some bowls that I can either attach onto the sides of their cages or that are too heavy to topple, they are wasting a ton of food by toppling their bowls and I want to get some hay racks because they are wasting alot of hay, once they stand on it they won't eat it. Plus I want to get Thumper neteured, so I need about 150 euro *sigh*


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 22, 2009)

Thats cool to see all the kids in 1 message o you can see how bug they've grown as time goes by.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 23, 2009)

I got 50 yesterday because I'm minding some guinea pigs plus I am getting 40 on Friday because I'm minding some hamsters, so I'm going to use this to get the cages fixed up, get the hay racks and bowls and I need to buy a water bottle for the babies for when they are being weaned which is in about 1-2 weeks! I'm probably going to order the hay racks and things online and I have my eye on some bowls for attaching to the side, hopefully there will be some left for Thumper's neuteur after, which is about 60.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 27, 2009)

[align=center]*Updates!*[/align]
[align=center]*1. I managed to sex the babies, I have three girls and two boys, both the blacks are girls and so is one of the agoutis, the other two are boys. I'll recheck them all again though before I start advertising them to make sure I'm right! I wanted to keep a male but I will probably keep the fluffy black female, she is the cutest and friendliest and I don't think I can part with her! I was going to her Rupert if she was a boy, I was thinking of calling her Ruby but I don't know, I don't really like it.*[/align]
[align=center]*2. My room is currently stuffed with animals, I am petsitting two hamsters and four guinea pigs which are all staying in **my room! It's only for a week though and I get payed *[/align]
[align=center]*3. We have some new chicks that hatched today, unfortunately some of the eggs rotted and burst and some of them were poisoneddidn't make it, we have one live chick so far and some eggs that still aren't hatched, they may not have chicks in them though, if nothing hatchs in 24 hoursout of them, we carefully chip them open just incase any are stuck and then throw the egg out. I am giving the hen and chicks to a friend tomorrow though, we are getting out of hens and getting in more ducks instead *[/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 30, 2009)

The babies are 6 weeks old today  Time is flying and I need to start finding them *gulp* new homes soon!  I am keeping the fluffy, black female though  If Princess keeps getting along with her then maybe I can make a trio when Thumper is neuteured  I am currently trying to think of a name for the new permanent member though, any ideas anyone?


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 31, 2009)

My foster kitten Muffin just went to her new home :cry1:
Miss her already!


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 2, 2009)

[align=center]Baby Pictures!

This is the one I'm keeping, she is so fluffy, even though it doesn't show as good in this pics! She still needs a name!




























Other Pictures




































[/align]


----------



## Saudade (Aug 2, 2009)

SQUEE! BABY PICS!

Gorgeous!
I'm coming to bunny nap them!


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 6, 2009)

[align=center]*Seven weeks old!*
[/align] 










Princess






More babies
















Mammy and baby, we are keeping this baby and probably calling her Ebony


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 7, 2009)

AWW there so cute and SSOOO big


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 7, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> AWW there so cute and SSOOO big


Thanks, they are going to be pretty big, like their Mammy


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 8, 2009)

The babies for sale ads are going up


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 14, 2009)

Dancing With Fatman Scoop!


I shall remember it forever lol!


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 15, 2009)

Some pictures I want to share with ye 

[align=center]My doggy in my garden, she's getting on though 












Mid roll 





















Little sister helping with harvesting spuds :biggrin2:






Some bunny pictures

Thumper (who is moulting)





















Babies





















Edited picture of Misty (yes I was that bored lol!)






Babies in their fav hang out spot











Plus our new additions! Four aylesbury ducklings 










[/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 17, 2009)

Really, really looking forward to our new puppy!


----------



## Sabine (Aug 17, 2009)

Aaaah look at all the new pictures. The baby bunnies are getting so big now. Have any found new homes yet?
Love the ducklings and of course the cute little puppy. You must be thrilled


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks 
Nope no homes yet!


----------



## Camarie (Aug 18, 2009)

OMG that puppy is so cute. what breed is he/she?


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 19, 2009)

She is a miniature JRT mix


----------



## Camarie (Aug 19, 2009)

She is adorable lol i love terriers i have a rat terrier


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 21, 2009)

Baby rabbits probably going to new homes today, I'm having panic attacks, I can't do it


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Sabine (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh wow are they all going at the same time? That's a tough one


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 22, 2009)

Fell through, looks like they are going to be here awhile yet


----------



## Sabine (Aug 22, 2009)

How bad


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 22, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> How bad


:yeahthat: :biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 22, 2009)

Lol, I am happy they are staying, but I'm a little worried because they older they get the less chance they have of getting a home. Soon they will all have to be separated so have to buy new cages and stuff and I have no idea where I'm going to put them, I'm afraid they will be too cold outside.


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 25, 2009)

Pictures!

I actually took these last week but forgot to put them up! I am also trying to think of names for two agouti males, an agouti female and a black female if anyone has any suggestions lol!

Princess and the babies still hang out, they have been weaned since they were four weeks if anyone is wondering.

Princess






Two babies






Ebony






Baby, you can see Ebony binkying aswell lol!






Princess






Baby






Baby






Princess






Princess and baby






Again (not sure if it is the same baby though lol!)






Princess


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 25, 2009)

*Some pictures of the beautiful Misty Babyface! I was looking at pictures of when I first got her and I really can't believe it's the same rabbit!




















*


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 25, 2009)

Great pictures Grace! Such pretty rabbit's you have. 
I love Misty with her chubby cheeks and small ears.


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 25, 2009)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Great pictures Grace! Such pretty rabbit's you have.
> I love Misty with her chubby cheeks and small ears.


Thanks, I love her chubby little face too, it's suits her grumpy personality!


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Aug 26, 2009)

i cant believe the babes are still with you :shock:who couldnt say no to such cute faces i still want one of the agouti ones 

when you said all teh babies may have been going to their new homes does that mean someone was going to take all of them? id be wary at people like this incase they run a rabbit farm rabbits farms are the worst possible place for a bun people dont believe they exist but being part of another forum full of rescues you see things that you didnt think were possible.... rabbits farms being one of them! 

just be careful hun


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 26, 2009)

No I had two different people who were thinking of taking them in pairs, female and female, male and male  They didn't in the end though, I don't really mind how long they stay though.


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 30, 2009)

I just got a really dodgy phone call, this guy rang, he sounded really nice but then he said that he wanted to take all of the baby rabbits, straight away alarm bells started ringing. He also said he'd keep a few and had someone else for others:? Umm, I kind of want to know where my rabbits are going man.


I told him I'd call or text him back, I wanted to consult my family. Really, I was finding an excuse not to let him have them. So I text him saying I had only two males left, and would that be ok. Although I said on the ad 'they are not suitable for breeding', you'll get the ones who will chance it.

He sent be back quite a cheeky text 'Ah sure I said I wanted the four but I'm more after females to mix with my own ones. It's ok sure, hold onto them. Thanks anyway, pity.' Now by mix with his own, I don't know if he ment breeding or mix with other females, neither are acceptable to me really. You have to go through a bonding process and sounds like he was just going to lob them in.

Plus, I just didn't get a nice vibe from him, he didn't sound like someone who was going to love on and dote the rabbits. I'm so glad I escaped that.


----------



## Sabine (Aug 30, 2009)

Go with your gut instincts. If it doesn't feel right it probably isn't. That guy sounds somewhat weird. I am glad you put him off


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 31, 2009)

Got another call today, a woman looking for a male and female, I pretended I had only one male left, said she would get back to me, never did. Are people too stupid to understand 'not suitable for breeding' :twitch:

I think it may have been the same person from yesterday but had another person call for them....


----------



## Sabine (Sep 1, 2009)

This is really annoying. There seems to be an explosion of people breeding pet bunnies lately. Are you sure she wanted to breed though knowing they are brother and sister?:?


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm not sure I didn't go into it, she must know that they would mate though.


----------



## Sabine (Sep 1, 2009)

You'd be surprised how ignorant people can be. Hope you have some nice people inquiring soon


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 1, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> You'd be surprised how ignorant people can be. Hope you have some nice people inquiring soon


Yeah your right. Though if she didn't know they would breed it must mean she hasn't done much research into keeping rabbits which would mean she isn't suitable. I am thinking of putting up their price from 10 to 15 or 20. I think I might be attracting people who are either looking for cheap breeding rabbits or people who are too mean to go out and pay 25 or 30 euro for one.


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 10, 2009)

double


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 10, 2009)

[align=center]*Updates!*

[align=center]*1. I haven't been around that much in the last week or two* *because of school. I'm in my final two years now and have a never ending amount of homework and study.*

*2. I had some important exams last year and we got the results yesterday, I got six Bs, 4 Cs and a D inkbouce:I'm really happy, had great fun last night with my friends.

3. As some of you might know from this thread our new puppy Holly arrived a couple of days ago, check it out to see some pictures of her royal cuteness!

4. Bunnies are all doing good, I separated the babies, males in once cage female in another like two weeks ago.

Hoping to take some new pictures of bunnies this weekend!
*[/align][/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 13, 2009)

*Ok so I finally have named all the babies!

I didn't want to name them at the beginning because once I name them I just feel so attached to them, although I think not naming them didn't really work lol!

I ment to take pictures of everyone at the weekend but didn't get time since it was my brother's birthday, studying and what not. So I'll try to get single pictures of them all to introduce you to everybun.

So the baby boys, both agoutis are:

Alvin
Rupert

I can kind of tell the difference between them lol, most of the time I need to look closely.

The baby girls are

Ebony (fluffy, black)
Milly (Black)
Bella (Agouti)

Hopefully I can get pictures, they have gotten so big! I have two tests to study for though!
*


----------



## Sabine (Sep 13, 2009)

I love those names. ALL of them:inlove:


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks! x


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 14, 2009)

I cant wait for updated pictures of the baby buns, what great names too!


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 14, 2009)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> I cant wait for updated pictures of the baby buns, what great names too!


I have them uploaded and ready to go but I'm too tired to post them, hopefully tomorrow evening!


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 15, 2009)

*Ok I have the pictures!

Rupert (left) & Alvin (right)







Princess & Bella






Bella (left) & Milly (right)






Ebony (she's the smallest!)






Misty






Thumper





*


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh my the babies keep growing. Do you have new homes for them yet?


----------



## Sabine (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow they've grown loads. I love Milly!


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 15, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Oh my the babies keep growing. Do you have new homes for them yet?


Nope no homes for anybun yet! I haven't really been trying for awhile now I need to start advertising again!

Thanks Sabine!


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 19, 2009)

My friend text earlier saying they were getting rid of all their rabbits and did I want them, cages and all :shock: They are gorgeus Netherland Dwarf breeding rabbits and I would have said a big YES if I had more room but it wouldn't be fair, I would have to start stacking up all my cages and I just really don't have enough space until I get my shed, hopefully in the next few weeks! 

I am buying the cages off her when she sells them though, for very cheap or for free so that's good, I'll put them away until I get the shed


----------



## Sabine (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh wow, is that the friend you got Misty from? How many rabbits does she have?
By the way I ordered a 6x8 ft shed for 260 euro the other day (including delivery!) Unfortunately had to come from England as anything comparable in Ireland was almost twice the price


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 19, 2009)

They just have two now, a black one and a black otter one and yeah it's where I got Misty  I think I'm getting a 6x10, not exactly sure and yeah they are too expensive here!


----------



## Sabine (Sep 19, 2009)

Probably a good idea, from what I remember you said their heart wasn't really into it anymore.


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 29, 2009)

All the bunnies are doing great! The babies are getting huge! I brought Alvin and Rupert to a sale with me on Sunday (they didn't sell though, there was another person with rabbits and they sold one) and a couple of people came over and petted them and some people were saying, oh my God those rabbits are huge, and they aren't even fully grown yet  They are passing out Thumper and Princess and they aren't even four months yet. The girls are staying pretty small, especially Ebony she's the little midget bunny!

I got two guinea pigs aswell and they are settling in well, I named the DEW boar Jackson and I'm still thinking of a name for the Albino boar, anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## Sabine (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow, that's amazing how big they got. I still imagine them as ickle kiddies
Are the two boys getting on together?


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 29, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> Wow, that's amazing how big they got. I still imagine them as ickle kiddies
> Are the two boys getting on together?


Yeah they are still doing great together, I just watch them closely.


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow, I have had Princess for a year now since Thursday! I made a topic about it in the main forum, she's my heart bunny, couldn't imagine life without her now!


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 18, 2009)

*Haven't updated in awhile, school is so busy I hardly have time to do anyhing anymore :X

All the bunnies are good, one of my black baby bunnies, Milly, found her forever home last weekend  With a nice girl about my age who is going to hopefully bond her with her current bunny. I still have the rest of the babies, I'm missing little Milly though, I keep forgetting that she is gone 

I was just outside doing the animal chores. My Mother and Father stayed at my uncles last night so my dad wasn't here to look after the poultry so I had to do it today. 

Had to feed the ducks and chickens, collect the eggs, put clean water in the paddling pool for them, clean out all the rabbit's cage, clean their bowls and water bottles, clip nails, let some out for a run, clean the guinea pig's cage and all their cage stuff, let them out for a run, feed the cats, feed the dogs, do some training with the puppy. So ya I had a busy morning!

I ment to try and get some pictures of all my pets today but it's looking like it's going to rain out 
*


----------



## Sabine (Oct 18, 2009)

I bet you miss Milly. She was my favourite. I am glad though she found a good home. I am sure she'll be adored to bits.
I know all this looking after animals can take up a huge chunk of the day. Sometimes I feel half the day is gone and all I've done is just clened out some hutches...
Guess there are worse things to spend your time with


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah it's weird without her! She used to always climb into the bag of rabbit food and scare the living daylights out of me when I stick in my hand and feel something furry! When I count them at night I always think there is someone missing then I realise she's gone


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 20, 2009)

*Here are some pictures of the other animals here at the zoo and the bunnies* 


Bunnies

Rupert and Alvin







Ebony, Princess and Bella cuddled up after eating, lazy buggers






Thumper






Misty






Ducks hanging around the rabbit waste patch They love rooting around there






Dogs

Holly











Heidi






Guinea pigs

Gizmo (front) Pinky (back) hanging out in their hidey house






Two of my three chickens


----------



## Sabine (Oct 22, 2009)

Ahhhh. Who could resist those eyes (Holly):inlove:


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 2, 2009)

[align=center]*Guinea Pig Pictures

*[align=left]Here are some some pictures of my piggies, I've had them for like a month now. 

Gizmo






Pinky





[/align][/align]


----------



## Sabine (Nov 2, 2009)

Can't see Gizmo:? But Pinky is really cute


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 2, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> Can't see Gizmo:? But Pinky is really cute


Weird :?
It's showing up fine for me, does it say anything?


----------



## Sabine (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh, there he is How odd. What a little Gremlin


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 6, 2009)

I am minding guinea pigs again this Christmas, so along with my own too I will have 6 piggies living in my room! This is my second Christmas minding these guys, they are adorable though!

I'll be getting about 100 euro so I am determined to finally get Thumper neuteured! I will have the money then so no excuses! I am terrified so keep putting it off but if I get it done he will be able to hang out with all the girls who get along. So hopefully in January!


----------



## Sabine (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd say he'll love to have a whole harem around him I can't wait to get Smokey done as he is becoming a nightmare harassing the girls


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 14, 2009)

I am just finished making a really cute snuggle sack for the piggies! I thought it was going to be a disaster and turn out awful but I actually quite like it! They love it too, I think I better make another one because Gizmo wants it all to himself and Pinky is trying to get him out lol!

Here it is







Gizmo


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 15, 2009)

I was just thinking about Christmas and I really cannot wait! Christmas is probably my favourite time of year. I love being off school, decorating the house, being with family, listening to Christmas songs and of course the presents are a plus 
It has crept up on us so fast though! It seems like only yesterday that we were preparing for Christmas, and now we are starting again! Can't wait though!

Made a ticker!


----------



## Sabine (Nov 15, 2009)

That snuggle sack looks so cosy


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 19, 2009)

Lol 

Just some updates- So the bunnies are all doing good, I still have four of the five babies (that's how hard it is to find good homes here!). They are practically full grown now and are basically adults, my little babies, all grown up   Last weekend I took the girls cage for the guinea pigs since it's quite big, they are ''free range'' so they don't really need a proper big cage. Plus I don't have one big enough for the three of them! Instead I gave them the plastic base off a smaller cage as a place for them to eat their food and they also have a pet carrier filled with hay to snuggle into if they want.

The ''baby'' boys, Alvin and Rupert, are still outside in a hutch. They have not started to fight or anything, and hopefully they won't! I'm still working towards getting them homes, aswell as one of the ''baby'' girls. I could keep them, but, as bad as it sounds, I don't want to. I just think they would be better off in a new home, with more space for them. Currently, I don't have that much space for them until I finally get my own building for the bunnies. When I do get that hopefully everybun will have more space.

This Sunday (my bunny cleaning day) I also have to clip nails and I'm gonna try and weigh the bunnies and give them a good look over to make sure everyone is doing ok, haven't done that in ages!

Next week I have no spare time! I'm in a musical, which is starting on Monday until Saturday, and on Monday, Wednesday and Thursday we have a matinee aswell as a night show, so some days I will be there from 9.30am-11pm. So going to be wrecked tired and probably going to have to get someone else in the family to look after the pets!

Ok so I think that's the end of my essay 
Oh and hopefully I'm going to take some pictures of the bunnies, either Sunday or if not, definitely Monday  xxxx


----------



## Sabine (Nov 19, 2009)

Yay! more "baby" pictures


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 24, 2009)

[align=center]*Got some pictures of the bunnies I took earlier. They are all really lazy today. Probably because the weather is so bad they aren't getting out in the run as much. *

*Sorry about the shavings on the floor, looks messy, hadn't swept up yet. They are constantly spreading them everywhere.

Princess hanging around outside Thumper's cage. I couldn't get a good picture of her because she was running all over the shed lol!






Sleepy Thumper






Misty, she was sleepy too, she looks all chubby when she squashes up like that lol!






The sisters, Ebony & Bella, relaxing.






The brothers, Rupert & Alvin, sorry for the bad picture, it was raining and my camera was getting wet 





*[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 24, 2009)

Great Picts. The kids are growing so fast.


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 24, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Great Picts. The kids are growing so fast.


Thanks! I know they are practically adults now!


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 29, 2009)

I think my poor bunnies have been feeling a bit neglected, from Monday until yesterday I was doing musicals all day everyday, from morning till night. So basically I was just running out when I got home at 12am and throwing them some food and water- poor babies 
The musical is over now, though I'm really sad it is I'm happy I'll have a tad more time for the bunnies! I have to go back to school now, so of course that will take up a lot of time, but at least I'll be able to spend more time giving them nose rubs and cuddles. 

Tomorrow, I'm going to spend a lot of time with them. They are getting tons of treats. I'm getting some apples, raisins, grapes and bananas for them and going to pick grass until my hands are raw, make sure they all get at least a half hour each of cuddles and nose rubs, and each some time out in the run to stretch their legs. I feel so sorry for my bun babies, I'm sure they have been upset I've not been around.

I was supposed to go to a sale today and was going to bring Rupert, Alvin and Bella with me to try and find them good homes, but I stayed out late last night celebrating after the last show and my parents were up late last night at home, so we didn't end up going. Hopefully next time!


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 29, 2009)

I gave the bunnies a ''treat feed'' tonight when I went to feed them, to make up for being so bad with the treats all week. They got some of their favourites mixed in with their pellets. Carrots, cucumber, apple, banana, peppers, celery.

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]I don't think anybun deserved the treat though, after I found out what they did to the pellets bag!

[/align][align=center]









[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 29, 2009)

LOL. The bunny's thought they would help you out and feed them selves.


----------



## Sabine (Nov 30, 2009)

Bold Bunnies :biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 5, 2009)

I thought I would share some pictures of my puppy Holly, she's gotten really big! Well, shes still small, but a lot bigger then she was when I got her 

[align=center]*We were playing frisbee*






*My frisbee!*






[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]*
A picture of one of my Kitties who was watching us playing, don't think I've ever posted pictures of them before!*





[/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 5, 2009)

[align=center]*The bunnies idea of a Christmas present!

(Hint:



)
*[/align]


----------



## Sabine (Dec 5, 2009)

How cute:biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 6, 2009)

Maybe now you know how the bag of feed got open


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 6, 2009)

Lol yeah! Oh and if you look at the last picture of Princess I posted, those are the tools she had the babies behind! No wonder she kept running over there when I was taking pictures.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 6, 2009)

She was hinting at something and you didn't get it


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 6, 2009)

Well Alvin & Bella are gone to find new homes, as much as I hate to I had to bring them to the pet shop because there was no way I could find them homes. I made sure to bring them to a nice, small family run pet shop. They have a big sign up saying to indoor homes only and assured me they would only let them go to good homes. I was really upset but it was for the best, I really had no indoor space for them left.

I'm sure the pet shop will find them good homes that I couldn't find myself


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 6, 2009)

Aww I hope Alvin & Bella find good homes.  Are you keeping Rupert and Ebony? 

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 6, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Aww I hope Alvin & Bella find good homes.  Are you keeping Rupert and Ebony?
> 
> Emily


I'm keeping Ebony for good and holding onto Rupert for awhile because he has a cut on his back on keeping an eye on, it's healing fine though  xx


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 6, 2009)

[align=center]




*Here are some new pictures I posted in my baby updates thread.*
[/align][align=center]*Wow this really has been a crazy year!* 









































[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 6, 2009)

aaaahhhhhhhh there so cute!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks 
They know they are cute I think 
I'm about to go out and bring them in for a little while, I don't want them to be hard to handle when they grow up! I think I'll weigh them as well, make sure they are at a good weight for their size and age.

I got the swine flu vaccine as well today, my arm is feeling really ''dead'' and heavy. I'm also getting really sharp pain everynow and then in my arm. Stupid swine flu!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 8, 2009)

Group Photo






Teeny baby head rub!






This is the really cheeky bunny, he/she (I keep calling it she) would run up, sniff my face and binky off again and again, so cute! Plus he/she decided to try tunnel through my blanket!












Pile Up!







Climbing Blanket Mountain!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 8, 2009)

Awww they are too cute. I'm wishing I was over there so I could come visit and snuggle with those adorable fluffy babies!! 

If I didn't have so many bunnies myself, and was closer I would definitely take one of those black cuties from you, Grace!!  

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 8, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Awww they are too cute. I'm wishing I was over there so I could come visit and snuggle with those adorable fluffy babies!!
> 
> If I didn't have so many bunnies myself, and was closer I would definitely take one of those black cuties from you, Grace!!
> 
> Emily


Lol!
Well, if I was closer to you I'd have stolen all your mini rex by now so it's probably better we don't live near eachother


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm hoping to spend some time with Ebony next weekend, she is such a pretty bunny with a lovely personality but she gets free run of the shed and sometimes gets over looked for snuggles. Princess *demands* to be petted, as soon as I come in the door she comes running up looking for a head rub, where as poor Ebony shys away. The only time I get to pet her is when I'm feeding her, other then that she usually hops away and gets out of reach when I put my hand down to her. So I'm going to bring her in the house and spoil her with some treats, get to know her better.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 8, 2009)

That is so sweet that u r taking the time to get to know her better...dont forget to get pics too lol


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 9, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> That is so sweet that u r taking the time to get to know her better...dont forget to get pics too lol


Thanks 

Yeah I'll get loads of pictures of her, she's a sweetie :bunnydance:


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 10, 2009)

I've managed to scrape up some money so I can buy some pressies for the bunnies & piggies! I wish I had enough to get some stuff for the cats and dogs but I mean, they are the whole family's pets unlike the piggies and bunnies and they should have to pitch in or buy presents for them!

Soooo...

I'm going to get three boxes of these

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/rodents/snacks_supplements/rodent_treats/158950#more

They are like boxes with some toys and treats in them and I'll divide them up between everybun & pig.

Also a five pack of dandelion drops

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/rodents/snacks_supplements/rodent_treats/114219#more

Also, off ''Santa'' I'm getting this cage, cause I need to cage two bunnies  I'm going to try and attach some sort of small pen or something to the front so they can have more room

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/rodents/cages/rabbit_cage/14083

Can wait till Christmas comes!


----------



## Sabine (Dec 10, 2009)

I like the Xmas boxes. I must remember them if I place another order from zooplus before Christmas.
By the way if you order from the German site they give 5 % discount if you order 100 euro worth of stuff. You just have to type in "Sammelbestellung" at the end. I am not sure if it works out better with the exchange rate. It's worth comparing


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks!
It won't all come to 100 though, but I'll keep it in mind for other orders


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 10, 2009)

Thumper is too adorable-- I love him! What breed is he (if you know)?


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 11, 2009)

*RosemaryVanDeuren wrote: *


> Thumper is too adorable-- I love him! What breed is he (if you know)?


Aww thank you 
He's a mix I think


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 13, 2009)

*My youngest brother & sister love the baby bunnies, they are always asking me to bring them inside for them to cuddle.

*[align=center]









[/align]


----------



## Sabine (Dec 13, 2009)

I bet they'd love to sneak them into their bedrooms


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 13, 2009)

I LOVE the baby buns! Getting big now.

And your little brother and sis are so cute


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 13, 2009)

Sabine- Haha I'm sure they would if they got the chance!

Nicole- Thanks! Yeah they are getting big!

I really got to get off this, I have to clean out the guinea pigs and study!


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 13, 2009)

AWW your bro and sis r so cute with the bunnies


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey everyone, 
So basically I need a new title for my new blog which I'll be making on the 1st of January  As most of you probably know, most members usually make a new blog every year. I ment to ask you all if you had any ideas one what I could call my new blog. I'd love something creative 

Thanks to MRS. PBJ's blog post, for reminding me to post this. I've been trying to think of a name but I'm not very creative lol!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 15, 2009)

So I'm pretty excited right now. Only bunny people would understand it though  My neighbour sold off a lot of their poultry and they have some stuff they don't want and they offered it to us. So, basically it's a 8x4 shed, which I really cannot wait to get, I've needed a separate building to my Dad's tool shed for ages. Although it is small, it will do for some of the cages! Also some pens and another small chicken coop, all of which can be made into runs and hutches etc. for the bunnies!

I'm not sure when we are going to collect the stuff, I forgot to ask my Dad that part lol! I'm post more about them in a separate thread once I get the stuff.

One man's rubbish is another, err, girl's treasure :bunnydance:


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 15, 2009)

LMAO Grace I am excited 4 u YEAH you finally get your own room...err..umm...shed lol


----------



## Sabine (Dec 16, 2009)

That's fantastic. That will give you so many more options of keeping the buns


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 16, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> LMAO Grace I am excited 4 u YEAH you finally get your own room...err..umm...shed lol


Hahaha I'm weird, I get excited over these kinds of things


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 16, 2009)

Aww great  Hope ya get them soon lol


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 18, 2009)

Brrr, the weather is getting really cold these days. Last night it was -6 degrees celcius (21.2 degrees Fahrenheit). Rupert's bottle froze, he's my only bunny who has a hutch outside, the rest are in the shed. I was worried about them, but this morning they were all looking at me like 'What's wrong with you?'.

I let Rupert out for a run around to warm up his muscles, and defrosted his bottle. That's the first time any of my bunnies bottles have ever froze! It's gonna be a cold Winter, which I like  I like cold frosty Winters, it feels Christmassy!

What would be even better is if it snows!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 18, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Brrr, the weather is getting really cold these days. *Last night it was -6 degrees celcius (21.2 degrees Fahrenheit)*


-6 is barely cold!! Come over here and you'll know cold!!  There were a few days with the windchill it was -40 now that's cold.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 19, 2009)

Presents for the bunnies arrived on Thursday 

I got two between them all







This is what's in them 






They were around â¬3 per box (approx. $4)

Then I spotted these in the â¬2 shop, basically everything in there costs â¬2 (approx. $2.86)

Holly's present






Heidi's present






I'm hoping to pick up some treats for the guinea pigs too if I can get money, they guinea pigs are arriving tomorrow, so I should be getting â¬90 (approx. $128) tomorrow, just in time for Christmas


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 19, 2009)

Important Topics Of 2009!

*Since we are coming towards the end of the year, I'd thought I'd put links to all my important topics of 2009. Some of them are of happy events, some of funny things, and one about an event where I found it hard to even keep going.

Before I leave this blog, which will be in the first of January, I want to make a special post, not sure exactly what it's going to say yet!

Introducing!- *Topic where I introduce Misty when I first got her

Please Hope For A Miracle!- Topic about the lead up to and the death of my Nana, an extremely hard time for me, I still can't read it, hopefully someday I will

My Chicks Just Hatched!!!!- A topic about chicks one of my hens hatched out, includes like of pictures of very cute baby chickies 

So Worried!!- This topic was about Misty, the time she went missing for 24 hours. A mod changed it to not so worried after she was found 

Baby Bunny Updates- Topic I made to update everyone regulary about a litter of babies I had during the Summer 

New Additions!- Topic showing off four new ducks we got 

3000 Posts- Topic celebrating that I reached 3000 posts on the forum!

Puppy arriving today!- Topic about my Holly when I first got her 

Happy First Gotcha Day Princess!- Topic celebrating Princess' very first Gotcha Day

My New Cavies!- Topic about Gizmo and Pinky when I first got them

Huge Surprise- *Topic about the three week old litter I found*


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 20, 2009)

Some pictures I took of my little herd that ''free range'' in the shed. It's made up of Princess and her six kids. Ebony being the oldest, she is six months, and then the 5 little ones that are about 5 weeks.

*Like most teenagers, Ebony gets left to mind the little ones all the time*






*Close up of two of them






Princess grooming me





*


----------



## Sabine (Dec 20, 2009)

OH I hate this it's not fair I'm a teenager I should be going out on the town having a good time with my bunny buddies not a home minding these toddlers IT'S SOOO MEEAN !!!!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 20, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> OH I hate this it's not fair I'm a teenager I should be going out on the town having a good time with my bunny buddies not a home minding these toddlers IT'S SOOO MEEAN !!!!


Haha yeah, that's what she looked like she was saying!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 21, 2009)

It's snowing here today and I wanted to bring the bunnies out on the harness for a run around, but my Dad broke it :grumpy:
So I can't bring them out, just out into the run where there is no snow!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 21, 2009)

So I ordered a rabbit cage off a site called zooplus, at the exact same time that ordered their Christmas presents. Well, I got the Christmas presents a few days ago so I contacted them over the weekend to ask where my cage was. They didn't know where it was basically :grumpy: So they are sending it out again and I should have it in a few days, but because I live in a rural area they can never find my house, a few days always turns into about two weeks. So chances are, I won't have the cage for Christmas, it was supposed to be one of my Christmas presents too.


----------



## Sabine (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd say you'll have the cage by Xmas alright. Zooplus often send big orders out seperately and sometimes they arrive at different times.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, only problem is I live in a rural area and zooplus don't give out your phone number with the order, so when the courier hasn't got a clue where to go with the package they don't even seem to bother contacting Zooplus, so usually I have to push zooplus to send my number to the courier so I can get it.

I'm hoping they send is with An Post, they sent the treats out with them and it only took a week, since the post man knows where the house it.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 22, 2009)

So now the babies are just as good as the other buns for eating and drinking, as soon as I go out to the shed they all come running up looking to be fed. I have to be really careful where I step since they are all running around me. It's really cute when I put down their feed they all pile around a bowl together munching away. I'm guessing that now they are about 4 weeks old, coming up on 5 weeks around the weekend.


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 22, 2009)

Ahh that sounds so cute, I really wish I had baby bunnies, Thankfully all my bunnies are all altered so I can't get any ideas or "Accidents" lol!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to Christmas now, just a few more hours and it will be Christmas Eve 
I can't wait to get my new phone especially, that is the present I'm most looking forward to. I really want my new rabbit cage too, but the changes of it arriving before Christmas are pretty slim. Oh well. Hopefully it will be here soon after 
I was excited about tomorrow, but now I'm not sure, tomorrow evening is going to be weird, usually we go to my Nana's house on Christmas Eve, but some will know she passed away a few months ago. So I really have no idea what we are going to do tomorrow, maybe go to my Aunts.

I almost caved today and gave the bunnies their Christmas presents, but I really have to wait until tomorrow at least. I'll regret it if I give them to them now, then they will have nothing for Christmas lol! Not that they would really care. 

Right now I am waiting for Paul (paul2641) to put his bunny Sebastian on webcam for me lol! Then I'm going to go and have some Christmas time with the family, going to have some drinks and watch Christmas music videos (cheesy I know). 

I'm just feeling very greatful right now, greatful that I have such great family and friends here for Christmas and of course greatful for all my pets, especially the bunnies, but don't tell the rest of them that 

I'm also really greatful for RO and all the good friends I have on here, love you all!

I hope you all have a safe and happy Christmas!

Love, 
Grace


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 23, 2009)

Disclaimer everyone: Grace actaully got to see Sebastian!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello everybody,

I hope you are all having an amazing Christmas so far! Well Christmas Day is almost over  I decided to come on and tell you how my day went since I'm not doing anything right now, might go watch some telly with the family after I post this 

So basically we got up at 6.40am, we have a rule in our house that no one is to get up till 7.00am, but they were close enough  My little brother came running in shouting ''Santa came! Santa came!''. So, blurry eyed we all got up and opened out presents. I got some really good presents! Way more then I was expecting to get!

Expected:

Rabbit Cage
Phone

Got:

Rabbit cage (hasn't arrived yet though)
Phone 
Leather Jacket
Curious perfume by Britney Spears
*Pink Tickets!!
*50 euro

So I'm very happy  We had Christmas dinner around 2.00pm, turkey from my uncle's farm, ham, spuds, roasties, potato stuffing, carrots and gravy, yum  and profitorolls (sp) for dessert.

We can't drive anywhere because the roads are too bad, so we couldn't go visit relations and exchange gifts. So I've just been hanging around, eating, eating and eating, my friend came up for a little while, messed with my phone and watched old episodes of 'The Royle Family' on telly. 

I gave all the animals their Christmas presents, except the bunnies, I just gave them some treats but I'm waiting till tomorrow till I clean out their cages before I give them the rest of their stuff, I don't want to give them toys until their cages are spotless.

I thought while I have time, I might make a video of the baby bunnies tomorrow or Sunday, and maybe one of the older bunnies or maybe just pictures of the older bunnies, we'll see 

Think that is about it!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 26, 2009)

Pictures of my guinea pigs can be seen here!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 26, 2009)

I took some pictures of the bunnies today and also the video of the babies I was talking about taking 

Video: You can turn down the sound if you don't want to listen to me blabbering.

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/dwHpr5hU4aI&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Thumper






















Princess, I couldn't really get any pics of her because she never quite licking me!











Her and a baby






Babies

Playing hide and seek!





















Rupert






Misty


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ahh god the babies and the rest of the bunnies are gorgeous Grace good work!


----------



## hln917 (Dec 26, 2009)

They are so cute!I want one! Hmmm.... if I hop on a plane now, I can be there in 8 hours!:biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 26, 2009)

If you wait about 3 weeks you can come over and take a baby


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 26, 2009)

I might be getting Thumper neuteured soon *fingers crossed*. I'm going to ring the vets when they are open again and find out exactly how much it will cost, plus I need to make sure they are as good as I think they might be.


----------



## Sabine (Dec 26, 2009)

Good luck with that. I hope they turn out rabbit savvy. Are you going to bond him to Misty or Princess then?


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> Good luck with that. I hope they turn out rabbit savvy. Are you going to bond him to Misty or Princess then?


Probably with Misty, because Princess has Ebony already, and Princess absolutely hates Misty. So it works out better that way.


----------



## Sabine (Dec 26, 2009)

I am sure that should work out fine.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm getting a shed for the bunnies in a few days, it's going to be really small so I'm not sure how many I'm going to be able to fit in there. Still can't wait, my Dad organised a spot where he is going to put it. I'll be able to collect it once the roads clear off, the ice is starting to melt though thank God! Have been stuck in my house for the last couple of days and I'm starting to go mad.

Bunnies are all good, so are the other animals. I brought Holly for a walk today down to my friend's house, it was so slippy she was skidding all over the road  Silly dog, my neighbour's love her, she is really friendly with a cheeky side to her! I'm going to try and get some new pictures of her since I haven't shared recently.

I'm also planning my new blog, I think I have settled on a name for it, but still trying to think of better names. I don't know what kind of layout my new blog will have, I am probably going to keep it simple because if I make it too complicated I'll get too lazy to update 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 27, 2009)

Just snapped these of Holly 

[align=center]









[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 27, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Just snapped these of Holly
> 
> 
> [align=center]
> ...




Aww what a cute puppy!


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 27, 2009)

Holly is so cute!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks both of you!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 28, 2009)

I've just been down at the neighbours, we have no water in our house because there was a leak somewhere and the huge tank our water is stored in was drained. We all need to wash, my neighbour has an outside tap that is thankfully still working so we are filling up buckets of water from that and bringing them to my house and putting them into a barrel, I got drenched trying to carry the buckets home, and slipped a couple of times on the ice but I did enjoy petting the donkey and horses 
I might have to go down there again so I'll try snap some mobile phone pics 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## hln917 (Dec 28, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I've just been down at the neighbours, we have no water in our house because there was a leak somewhere and the huge tank our water is stored in was drained. We all need to wash, my neighbour has an outside tap that is thankfully still working so we are filling up buckets of water from that and bringing them to my house and putting them into a barrel, I got drenched trying to carry the buckets home, and slipped a couple of times on the ice but I did enjoy petting the donkey and horses
> I might have to go down there again so I'll try snap some mobile phone pics
> 
> Merry Christmas!


I think it'swonderful that you have a great attitude! You can take a bad situation and turn it around by finding something postitive like enjoying your neighbor's animals.:highfive:


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 28, 2009)

*hln917 wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I've just been down at the neighbours, we have no water in our house because there was a leak somewhere and the huge tank our water is stored in was drained. We all need to wash, my neighbour has an outside tap that is thankfully still working so we are filling up buckets of water from that and bringing them to my house and putting them into a barrel, I got drenched trying to carry the buckets home, and slipped a couple of times on the ice but I did enjoy petting the donkey and horses
> ...


Aww thanks 
They do have really sweet horses, and the donkey is a really cheeky character too!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 28, 2009)

I made a topic about my Dad making a hutch for the bunnies, click here!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 29, 2009)

****, I got suckered into watching a DVD with my siblings tonight  
Not that I don't like watching DVDs or being with family, actually I love it. The thing I can't stand is stupid films! My 6 year old brother came into my room, and looked at me with is big brown malteaser eyes and said ''Since your babysitting us tonight, can we watch a film together?''. I said ''Yes ye can watch a DVD if you want'', and he replied all cute ''Well I want you to watch it with us, all together''. I mean, how can you say no to that? :inlove:

So lucky me, I get to spend the night watching some kids film called ''Son Of The Mask'', which, from my brother's description, sounds _very_ entertaining :rollseyes Well, at least it will give me an excuse to stuff myself with cheesy dorito taytos and onion and chive dip 

Well the animals are all good  I actually got to go out soon and give the bunnies their night time meal, as soon as they hear my footsteps coming towards the shed they all line up at the door, I nearly trip up over them and spill water everywhere  I have to admit though, it is really cute!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry bout the leakage  Dublin has been fine through the small floods, heavy rain & snow thank god 

Oreo and Jenni always go up to the door when they hear me coming too  Jenni climbs up on me when I kneel down, haha


Anyway, hope everything else is going well


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 30, 2009)

Yup, everything else is good 
We got our water back today :biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, this is the end of my 2008-2009 :tears2:
I'm going to miss it, my first ever blog on RO! I just want to say a big thank you to everyone who has helped me since I joined and especially to all the great friends I've made from RO, you know who you are 

I'll just end by saying when I first joined RO, I had two bunnies:

Thumper
Princess

and now I have ten:

Thumper
Princess
Misty
Ebony
Rupert
5 unamed baby

I'm not keeping them all sadly, by 2011 I should only have about 5 bunnies.

Well that is it *forever *from The Irish Bunnie's Burrow! Make sure to check out my new blog, which will be up in a few hours!

Happy New Year

Love,
Grace & Buns xxxxx


----------

